# Media Request



## Dawnfp (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a freelance writer looking for a mum who has had problems with childcare/school due to their child's diabetes.  This is for a national UK magazine and would involve a short telephone interview. Please contact me at dfpapc@aol.com if you are interested and think you may fit the bill.

Many thanks
Dawn


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 31, 2010)

I know loads so will pass your message onto our email group.  We are part of www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org   There are loads who have had to change schools, others home ed due to bad schools and it is all ongoing.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 31, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> I know loads so will pass your message onto our email group.  We are part of www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org   There are loads who have had to change schools, others home ed due to bad schools and it is all ongoing.



Jeeeeze I can't believe that! My school wasn't too bad but then there seemed to be alot of us with diabetes.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh believe me it is horrendous out there.   The problem these days is that there is MDI and pump therapy so this requires help at school, lots of extra help.  With both there are more chances of hypos.   With mixes it was generally thought run higher during the day and that was ok.   Even further back there were not glucomters so no testing.   These days a 5 year old wanting their finger pricked depends on what school they go to as to whether they will bother doing it.   It is horrendous.    There are some really great schools out there and it also unfortnately depends on how strong or good the parent (normally mum) is at talking to the school head and the relationship as to whether the right thing gets put over.    It depends on a good DSN if the school wants their help.  

I have heard stories where the parent says little Jimmy needs this done and that done and it is tried and tested at home and the DSN comes in to the school and is so damaging when she says 'oh no that doesn't need doing at all.................

Any article to help the kids out there can only be a good thing.


----------



## Becca (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep, as Adrienne says, there are loads.  My daughter was one of them 2 years ago - school wanted her at the age of 5 to take ownership and be responsible for her own care.  We eventually transferred her to a fab school 2 miles away....


----------



## Dawnfp (Jan 31, 2010)

Many thanks for the replies on here.  Yes, please do forward the details to other groups if you think they might help.  Becca, your story sounds interesting if you want to get in touch and have time to do an interview.

I'm not really after a home educator for this one - did something on that a few months ago.  But someone who has had problems and managed to work with the school/childminder to solve them, or find other solutions, such as a different school perhaps, would be great.

Thanks again
Dawn


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 1, 2010)

I've posted your message and left it to anyone to contact you.


----------



## Dawnfp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for that Adrienne.


----------

